
Predicting time series - phreeza
http://mailman.srv.cs.cmu.edu/pipermail/connectionists/1989-October/011939.html
======
dozzie
People from other domains call this "extrapolation", and it's generally quite
well known thing with plenty of algorithms. I'm not sure if there is much to
gain from AI. Probably another example of AI research looking for a problem.

